# PCM audio problem ?



## Apothecon (Nov 1, 2006)

While listening to a 2 channel broadcast PCM source,I get some garbled sounds thru my rear surround speakers in Pro Logic IIx mode.Everything is fine when the PCM source is my dvd player or when the signal is 5.1 surround sound so I suspect the problem is the Dish 811 rather than my audio receiver.Any thoughts ? Thanks


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Under audio, is the 811 set to PCM Only, Dolby Digtal Only, or Dolby/PCM?


----------



## Apothecon (Nov 1, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> Under audio, is the 811 set to PCM Only, Dolby Digtal Only, or Dolby/PCM?


It is set to dolby/pcm


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

There were some SPDIF incompatibility issues in the past with certain AV Receivers, but AFAIK that was corrected a long time ago. What software version and bootstrap are you running on this receiver?

Is this a select group of channels you experience this on or is it all inclusive? I am sure you already checked your connections so I will ask if there is anything you can see to help one of us to try to duplicate the issue. i.e. When it occurs did you just perform a channel change, is there any macro-blocking on the channel, is it a local channel, LIL or OTA?, does it happen during a scene transition, etc...?


----------

